# Cocoa



## eepalmer (Jan 20, 2001)

Has anyone done any serious work with Cocoa?  It seems to be a nice interface/tool.  However the documentation is still lacking.  I have been struggling through java browser to figure out how to do stuff.  Does anyone have some source code which can be used as an example?

Eric


----------



## strobe (Jan 21, 2001)

Apple's dev package came with examples.

They also have some other examples on their web site.

Also many Cocoa apps are public domain like JediKnight.


----------



## endian (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm dabbling with a chat program (like everyone else, it seems  & the source to Fire has helped me out a lot http://www.epicware.com/fire.html

I'll have to check out JediKnight... I didn't think source for that was available

For docs, try Vermont Recipes at stepwise.com and download the Object Oriented Programming & Objective C, System Overview, and the Java and Obj-C tutorial PDFs. There are also ones called RhapsodyDiscOS.pdf and Tools&Techniques that I'm having trouble finding right now..they may be in the legacy section

[Edited by endian on 01-23-2001 at 09:34 AM]


----------



## parallax (Jan 23, 2001)

After you get through the first steps of creating outlets and actions, it's actually easy and intuitive after that. Try looking through the first few sections of the Vermont Recipes, and when it gets boring, try experimenting.


----------



## jcr (Jan 29, 2001)

Most of the old NeXTSTEP hackers who are still working with Cocoa subscribe to the macosx-dev mailing list, which is hosted by Omni Development (the guys who wrote OmniWeb).  You can sign up for them at http://www.omnigroup.com.

Also, there are quite a few packages listed at http://www.stepwise.com/softrak/ that include the source code.

-jcr


----------



## parallax (Jan 31, 2001)

http://gilgalad.dyndns.org

When I have OS X running.


----------



## endian (Mar 2, 2001)

I just finished reading Tools & Techniques and despite being a few years old, it's the best documentation I've found so far. After searching all over Apple's site, I finally found it in my /Developer folder.. duh.


----------

